# Couple quick snaps. **New pics/fish July 29, last page**



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Here's a few quick pics from yesterday. All comments welcome! 

Leopard Pleco









Bumblebee Goby









Another shot of the 'Bee'









German Ram









My newly rescaped 33g long









And lastly, my rescaped 24g, just redone yesterday.









Thanks for looking everyone 

Feel free to ask any questions.

Tyson.


----------



## prempitorystrike (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome pics really like the set up on the last shot


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, nice pics and nice tanks! What's the substrate in the 33 Long?


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice crisp pictures, not to mention you have very nice scapes.

What camera are you using? tripods used? 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for the quick replies! 

Camera used was a Canon rebel XT. Tried a few different lenses, 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6, 50mm f/1.8, and the 70-200mm f/4L.

All pics taken using a tripod.

Substrate in the 33g is Eco-Complete. I think about 5-6 bags in total.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

nice job man


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Amazing Aquascape you got there. Nicely done.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the footprint on the tank. Very nice layout too. One thing that look a bit too contrived is that the spacing of the rocks seem a bit too even, but that's just nitpicking. Awesome tank!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have to agree about the footprint. I also have a 33 Long and I love it.


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

A few new shots.

Added quite the bit of Eleocharis Parvula. 8 pots worth. (33g long tank)









Closeup of my Rotala (not sure what kind)









Closeup of my Parvula









Closeup Drop Checker









I have 4 of these little guys in my 24g, help on a proper ID? I bought them as 'red plecos'









My L199, I LOVE this fish, hard to get good pics of him though. His name is Plecostomus Prime hah.









Close shot of my Leopard Pleco









And lastly, full shot of my 24g and 33g on the stand, with the rena xp1 (for the 33g) and the co2, which is plumbed into both tanks.









I hope these pics aren't too large, if they are, let me know and I will resize.

Thanks, Tyson.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That first pleco looks almost like a Calico to me, but not the colour pattern didn't develop. Your leopard pleco looks like it's a gibbiceps, which will eventually be a foot long. Hopefully I'm wrong about that.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

awesome looking tanks good job


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Both setups are very natural and laid out nicely good job.Question for you , you mentioned Co2 was being distributed by one tank , is it even or does one aquarium get a bit more than the other ? Keep us updated !


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

Gorgeous tanks! Thanks for sharing


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Luke78: I am using one 10lb tank. I have a splitter installed into the solenoid, and a needle valve/bubble counter on each port of the 2-way splitter. I can therefore control the amount that goes to each tank very precisely. Hope that helps. I am running the 33g at 6bps and the 24g at 1-2bps.

Thanks for all the comments everyone 

Tyson.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you running a just a splitter or a manifold? If you're running just a splitter, changing resistance at the line could cause you to OD the tank.


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

What is the difference? Im using something like this.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yours is a manifold. A splitter is like a T. It would send everything to the path of least resistance.


----------



## Buffer (Apr 29, 2010)

I must say some of you have some dam nice DSLR camera!!


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

I have a pretty cheap/old dslr. Just have some decent lenses 

Hopefully a new cam pretty soon, canon 7d me thinks


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

New updates, July 19/10.

33g is starting to grow nicely. Plants are looking pretty healthy as well 

Also, notice? No more 24g on the bottom shelf 










Close up of some of the plants.










Here's is the 24g in its new home, with a new scape. Had to change the scape due to the tank now being visible from all sides.

Build an ADA style stand for it on the weekend. Also made my own light hanger/stand. I'm really liking the look of this much more than having this tank below the 33g.










Last pic for now.










I'm going to try to build a matching stand for the 33g this weekend/next week sometime. So I will be having a 48" long metal stand for sale pretty quick 

Also, anyone have any ideas on what to do with the 24g, on the bare side? Does it need anything?

Thanks for looking, Tyson.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful. Really.

Is it an XP1 or an XP2 that you have on the 33G?


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Im using an xp1. Looking to upgrade to an xp2/xp3 very very soon though. The xp1 will be moved over to the 24g, along with an inline heater and co2 reactor. Then probably some lily pipes as well. I really dislike stuff hanging over the tank's rim, especially stuff that is quite visible


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the light hanger. Is it just angle iron?


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

It's actually just some flat bar, heated and bent to those angles. The only angle iron i have kicking around in the garage is far too heavy duty for this heh.


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Well, I got rid of my 3 Kribs and what a PITA that was. Had to remove all my rocks/stem plants to catch them. Tank had nothing but hairgrass left heh.

Soooo, Decided to change the layout a tad.

New pics, also, new fish.

FTS July29









Rummy Nose (20 in the 33g now)









Also got 20+ RCS which are in the 24g now. Reaaal hard to find the little ones in the tank, best shot I could get so far. 









Thanks for looking, Tyson.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks awesome
Love the 33 scape


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah...kribs are a real pain to catch. Mine are breeding and I want to separate. 90 gallon planted. ....fun times ahead.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

very lovely tank, u did a really good job on both tanks


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for sharing more photos! =) btw.. you got some goooood camera skills!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Wow. Those tanks look awesome. And yes I agree with eternity302. You got some nice camera skills .


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

clintgv said:


> Wow. Those tanks look awesome. And yes I agree with eternity302. You got some nice camera skills .


=) I know..... that's seriously skills! HAHA! I would not be able to do that at all!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

are those rummy from me?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think he said in a different thread they were yours. Too bad you sold all the Loreto. I'd be in for some when I get back. I'm going to be getting some more rummy nose and cardinals for the cube soon.


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for the comments everyone.

I don't consider myself to have that good of camera skills hehe. I just take a TON of pics of the same thing till I get a good one 

Charles, yes, those are the Rummy's I picked up from you on tuesday. They seem quite content in their new home 

Tyson.


----------

